# Electric Showers ??



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, has anyone fitted an electric shower in their house here in Dubai? It seems a waste to heat a tankful of water for a a mere shower every day - surely an electric shower would be much more effecient? The issue would be in the fact the water is pumped from the tank ... has anyone got this set up already? Can/does it work? 
Thank you


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You know that you only really need to use the water heater in the winter, the water is pretty warm/hot the rest of the year.

Not sure what an electric shower is, don't the water heaters here use electricity too?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've never really understood the water heater switch, I just leave it on all the time. Back home you'd always have hot water without using the switch, even though we had one. Here, it seems we can't get hot water without the switch being on.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for that, just seems possibly more effecient... I'll hang fire until summer - maybe as u say the water will be warm enough on its own.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe back home the switch was broken hence why you always got hot water regardless. Here the switch works


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The water is warm, even hot in the hottest months on its own. You don't need to heat water here in those hot months. Btw it will be the cold water that becomes hot so you might need to buy a big fridge instead


----------

